
Analyse Asia 37: All on Uber in Asia with Josh Horwitz - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/06/13/episode-37-all-on-uber-in-asia-with-josh-horwitz/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Josh Horwitz from Quartz joined us to discuss all things Uber in
Asia. From how Uber ramp up their operations to their recent troubles with
regulation in Asian markets, we analysed how they are shaping up against their
Asian competitors in China, India & Southeast Asia: Kuaidi-Didi Dache,
Grabtaxi, Olacabs and Gogovan. After our Uber conversation, Josh also shared
what the Taiwanese government is currently doing to build the startup
ecosystem and discuss which kind of startups are thriving in Taiwan.

